# How much does waxing hurt?



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

Is it bearable or not worth it?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not too bad, I have my back done every 4-6 weeks as I'm a gorilla! Just watch out for ingrowing hair afterwards.....


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Is not that bad pain wise. I got mine done 3 weeks ago and now I have spots every where little red dots. I does feel sore after though.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Its not that bad buddy. Some body parts hurt more than others. I find my legs hurt the most just above my ankles. Dont' know why! Take a couple of pain killers half an hour before getting it done. Does make a difference!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Everywhere is good except chest I find, those fookers draw blood everytime!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Watch '40 year old Virgin' 

Yo' pussy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Not that bad, worth it imo.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I just get clippered.... I mean just fuk that ****.... I got a bit of my back waxed once and I don't know if I have a mega sensitive back but I just wanted to stamp on the fukers face after it was ripped off....It felt like the cnut stuck a sheet of steel on my back with superglue


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

its not that bad you big bunch of girls

just be grateful you have never had your naughty bits waxed... now that fecking hurts


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

It depends where???? :lol: :lol: :lol: What do you need done???


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

just dont have the crack of your A hole done:lol:


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

anglik are you speaking from experience?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

pieball said:


> anglik are you speaking from experience?


 no!!:no: definitely not!! It was just the worst place I could think off besides the gonads.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

ive been thinking of having back sack and crack but i dont dare lol.


----------



## bigstu316 (May 31, 2010)

**** back, sack n crap...having ur back done is bad enuf!! maybe try immac or somet?!


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

might just man up and do it , pain goes after a while


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Wife did my back and I cried like a baby LOL so use veet now


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

silver-nitrate said:


> Wife did my back and I cried like a baby LOL so use veet now


a guy your size, you big puff  :lol:


----------



## jhh166 (Jan 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> It's not too bad, I have my back done every 4-6 weeks as I'm a gorilla! Just watch out for ingrowing hair afterwards.....


Ingrown hair kills me, it looks like a full blown rash. Everything I tried still does not prevent it or cure it.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

how much to have your back waxed?

rough figure


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I just get clippered.... I mean just fuk that ****.... I got a bit of my back waxed once and I don't know if I have a mega sensitive back but I just wanted to stamp on the fukers face after it was ripped off....It felt like the cnut stuck a sheet of steel on my back with superglue


same as mate,, just use a low grade clipper now, have to get the missus to do my my back which she aint to impressed about but hey ho,,

once got waxed before i went to australia and got so many spots from it,, spent the 1st week hiding under my tshirt on the beech :cursing:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> how much to have your back waxed?
> 
> rough figure


 about 10-15 id say mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

silver-nitrate said:


> Wife did my back and I cried like a baby LOL so use veet now


does the veet for men really work mate


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> about 10-15 id say mate


thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

just laughing at some of the posts!

thinking of gettin chest back shoulders, maybe arms? just for my hols in september

if i get spots from shaving my chest, do you think it will be the same from waxing? going to get it done at a salon


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

the veet could be a good alternative for the weak lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Roco said:


> just laughing at some of the posts!
> 
> thinking of gettin chest back shoulders, maybe arms? just for my hols in september
> 
> if i get spots from shaving my chest, do you think it will be the same from waxing? going to get it done at a salon


mabey mate,, everyone is different , some can have it done and have no probs at all, some get really bad rash or spots or ingrowing hairs,, how hairy are you,, im ****in hairy mate prob because i started shaving my chest and everything else when i was young,

the missus says she doesnt mind me hairy but i hate it,,


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

every woman likes a love rug


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've had ex's whose backs I've waxed and they were fine. One would sometimes bite down on the towel he was lieing on and found different areas more painful than others. Ingrown hairs/a rash didn't seem too much of a problem...not long term anyway.

As I women I steer clear of waxing having had my bits done...worst pain imaginaeable...never again!!!

I personally think that veet foam (though not if wearing fake tan) or shaving is best...as with waxing you can't do it again until it's long enough...and I can't tolerate having stubble!!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Please don't wax your chest. My chest is horribly spotty now. Never again will I wax.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Trired the veet foam stuff on my back and all good, no spots or pain


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

not yet wait till the hair grows back


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

would rather grow my pubes to my knees waxin sucks


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont think its too bad getting waxed used to get my chest n back done annually but the other week the tattooist shaved onto my chest so got home and shaved the rest off my missus went mad lol but its more or less showing again now


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just use hair removal cream 'Nair' smear it on, leave 10mins then wipe away with a cloth and boooooom, ur bald!!


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

where can u get nair hair removel cream like from tescos? or boots


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

If your quite hairy you might find that the hair removal stuff doesnt take the hair completely away - More than likely to be left with a stubble effect.

Stuff also stinks and if you have sensitive skin can also make it red and inflamed.

This is from personal experience, so I just use a beard trimmer - cuts very close.


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

My back is a nightmare!, so i tend to shave with a clipper first...then apply Veet sensitive...seems to do the trick, i have to do this every three to four weeks(correction my wife has to do it).


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

I get waxed every 3 weeks and its hurts jsut as much as the first time. Used to get spots but now don't!


----------

